# CeBit Ticket nicht mehr als Fahrticket gültig!



## poiu (1. März 2015)

*CeBit Ticket nicht mehr als Fahrticket gültig!*

Achtung alle die zur CeBit  fahren und das Ticket  auch als Fahrausweis für die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel genutzt haben müssen beachten das dies ab 2015 nicht mehr möglich ist!

Heise berichtet das während einer anderen Messe im Januar die Üstra gezielt kontrolliert hat und 3000 Messe Besucher in die Falle gegangen sind 

Persönliche Meinung
 Schade das die Messe nicht informiert und die Üstra die Unwissenheit ausnutzt, mal sehen wie viele Besucher die in die Falle gehen noch nächstes Jahr lust auf Hannover haben ! 

Ich hab das durch Zufall das ganze erfahren als ich bei der Üstra angefragt hatte wegen einer strecke und mir ziemlich _Pampig _  geantwortet wurde das dieses nicht mehr gilt


Quellen 
CeBIT 2015: Kombitickets zur CeBIT und Hannover Messe sollen entfallen | heise online

Kein KombiTicket mehr | Service | CeBIT | Messe- und Kongresskalender | Messen & Kongresse | Wirtschaft & Wissenschaft | Hannover.de | Home - hannover.de


----------



## extremeDsgn (12. März 2015)

*AW: CeBit Ticket nicht mehr als Fahrticket gültig!*

Die brauchen wohl Kohle.


----------



## zLein (14. März 2015)

*AW: CeBit Ticket nicht mehr als Fahrticket gültig!*

Wenn man mit der Bahn anreist, hat man da nicht City+? Bzw, einfach beim Ticket den Veranstaltungsort angeben.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. März 2015)

*AW: CeBit Ticket nicht mehr als Fahrticket gültig!*

Tja, man will "Privatbesucher" wohl immer mehr vergraulen.


----------



## vioucel (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: CeBit Ticket nicht mehr als Fahrticket gültig!*

Ich fliege seit fünf Jahren von Brüssel nach CeBit  als Journalist. Und diese Neuigkeiten haben wir auch in den Medien behandelt. Es ist traurig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: CeBit Ticket nicht mehr als Fahrticket gültig!*

Wer will denn U-Bahnen, die völlig überfüllt sind und ein Betreten kaum ermöglichen "kontrollieren"? 

Die ÜSTRA wollte von der Messe 75% der üblichen Fahrtkosten von der Messe AG und das, obwohl ein
großer Teil der Gäste mit dem Auto anreist. Witzig würde es, wenn jeder CEBIT-Besucher versucht, die
Ticketautomaten zu verstehen, alle mit dieser grandiosen Zonenregelung...  Das wird amüsant, da muss 
ich Video drehen.


----------



## Cruach (29. August 2018)

*AW: CeBit Ticket nicht mehr als Fahrticket gültig!*

Ihr Leichenschänder!


----------

